# All time best Saturday Night Live cast



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2015)

Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared

Original cast (1975-1980): Chevy Chase, John Belushi, Dan Akroyd, Gilda Radner, Jane Curtin, Bill Murray

1980-1985: Eddie Murphy, Joe Piscopo, Julia Louise Dreyfus, Mary Gross, Tim Kazurinsky

1985-1990: Dana Carvey, Phil Hartman, John Lovitz, Dennis Miller, Kevin Nealon

1990-1995: Chris Rock, Chris Farley, David Spade, Adam Sandler, Mike Meyers, Julia Sweeney

1995-2000: Will Ferrell, Norm McDonald, Tim Meadows, Molly Shannon, Darrel Hammond, Tracy Morgan

2000-2005: Jimmy Fallon, Tina Fey, Amy Poehler, Seth Meyers




.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> 
> Original cast (1975-1980): Chevy Chase, John Belushi, Dan Akroyd, Gilda Radner, Jane Curtin, Bill Murray
> 
> ...


Saturday Night Live has always been shit.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2015)

I disliked Joe very muchas...


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

They were  funny MANY moons ago. Today eh not so much.

My favorite, the Church lady. cracked me up


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2015)

The Original was the best followed closely by Will Ferrell then Dana Carvey, the other line ups were just totally unwatchable and not remotely funny


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

Adam Sandler was the worst, none of his shit was funny.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 12, 2015)

The original cast was by far the best.

The current crop is the worst.  Although there are some standouts:  Keenan Thompson, Bobby Moynihan, Kate McKinnon, and Cecily Strong.

But any performer is only as good as the writing and the writing of late is pretty lame.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2015)

Now, SCTV with Harold Ramis, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, John Candy, Dave Thomas, Catherine O'Hara, Andrea Martin and Rick Moranis.

That's the gold standard


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

My favs
Original cast then the following
Dennis Miller
Dana Carvey
Mike Myers
Chris Farley
Kevin Nealon
Kirstin Whig
Martin Short
Molly Shannon
Horatio Sandz
Amy Pholer
Norm macsDonald
Jimmy Fallon
Jon Lovitz
Ana Gastereyer
Rachel Dratch


----------



## gipper (Jan 12, 2015)

Original was best...Glida Radner was very funny.


----------



## Disir (Jan 12, 2015)

Original cast. Gildna Radner and Jane Curtin were fantabulous.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

Back in the 70s, SNL and Monty Python were shown back to back - hysterically funny and very original. I never missed it. 

Though I don't always watch them, Fallon, Fey, Poehler, etc are also very funny.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

Disir said:


> Original cast. Gildna Radner and Jane Curtin were fantabulous.



Rosanne RosanaDana and Emily Litella - absolutely brilliant characters. Jane Curtain "bitch" - delicious. 

Another favorite from that time, Madeline Kahn. 

Radner and Kahn died way too soon. 

A little known video of Kahn's very early days - It still cracks me up.


----------



## shart_attack (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm torn.

Hartman and Farley (God rest their souls) were my two all-time faves, so I had to vote for the 90-95 option because they were both there at different times during that time period.

The show sucks so badly today that I can't even bring myself to DVR it anymore.

It needs new writers — _terribly_.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2015)

shart_attack said:


> I'm torn.
> 
> Hartman and Farley (God rest their souls) were my two all-time faves, so I had to vote for the 90-95 option because they were both there at different times during that time period.
> 
> ...


Hartman was extremely versatile playing whatever role was called for.  May have been their most talented skit player ever


----------



## Disir (Jan 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Original cast. Gildna Radner and Jane Curtin were fantabulous.
> ...



I have never seen that before. Thanks!  I liked Madeline Kahn.  

I have read in the recent past how difficult it is for women comedians but there were some really talented women out there.  There were some fantastic writers.  

So, what the hell happened?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> 
> Original cast (1975-1980): Chevy Chase, John Belushi, Dan Akroyd, Gilda Radner, Jane Curtin, Bill Murray
> 
> ...



I think people forget what an event SNL was every week when Eddie Murphy was on. Maybe it wasnt the best cast but he was a one man show. He was brilliant.  I don't think even will Farrell was as good and he was great too.  Or people who are too young and didn't see Eddie on SNL don't know what they missed. The closest comparison would be the Dave chappelle show.  And ironically eddies brother charlie was a part of.

I don't even like the original cast.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> 
> Original cast (1975-1980): Chevy Chase, John Belushi, Dan Akroyd, Gilda Radner, Jane Curtin, Bill Murray
> 
> ...


What do you think about the new cast. I don't like the fat white girl. Fats only funny on guys.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> ...


Haven't really watched it

Melissa McCarthy is pretty funny. So was Roseann Barr


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> 
> Original cast then some individuals from other casts: Eddie Murphy, Dana Carvey, Phil Hartman, Mike Meyers, Molly Shannon, Dennis Miller
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2015)

JWBooth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> ...


Who on the original cast was really a breakout star and had a long career?
Chevy Chase had his vacation movies
Bill Murray did very well and is still going strong
Dan Akroyd is just not that good
Belushi and Gilda died young

Eddie Murphy has had the best career.
 Mike Meyers hit with Austin Powers, Wayne's World and Shrek franchises
Adam Sandler for some reason, thrives making shitty movies
Will Ferrell has done well in his movies
Jimmy Fallon may end up as most famous


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, it's not even close.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A good argument could probably be made for any of them except Joe Piscopo.
Within the bounds of the show itself, I'll stick with my list


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Now, SCTV with Harold Ramis, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, John Candy, Dave Thomas, Catherine O'Hara, Andrea Martin and Rick Moranis.
> 
> That's the gold standard


I personally think Mad TV was better than both of them.


I mean, some of their skits were just out there!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sandlers last movie Blended was great. At least 5 times during the movie they had a very touching scene immediately followed by something funny. It was great going from tears of sadness or because something was sweet or cute to tears of laughter.

Eddie Murphy was the best on SNL. He may not be my favorite after leaving the show but he made SNL must see TV.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 15, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Now, SCTV with Harold Ramis, Joe Flaherty, Eugene Levy, John Candy, Dave Thomas, Catherine O'Hara, Andrea Martin and Rick Moranis.
> ...


In living color.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> ...



I pretty much agree with you, but I'm guessing not for the same reasons. 

The biggest weakness of SNL, whenever I watched it which was years ago, is that often half the skits in a show were simple not funny, period.

One show a week and they regularly could not come up with enough good comedy to fill the show.  Contrast that with the Daily Show doing 4 shows a week and being brilliant comedy 90+% of the time.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 16, 2015)

The legacy to be remembered about SNL should always be that no other show in history has ever produced so many cast members that went on to make so many bad movies.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 16, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> In living color.


I liked the white guy on that show.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah, it's not even close.


Yea, Eddie Murphy was the funniest guy on snl. I'm watching raw right now. So funny. I love the part where bill Cosby calls him to tell him he's too dirty and Richard prior told Eddie to tell bill he can suck his dick.

He's too serious today like all comedians who act they stop being funny. To hanks Jim Carey used to be funny too now they don't do comedy's anymore


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the best cast based on their work on SNL as well as later work? Cast based on when they first appeared
> ...


Gumby


----------

